# Lets see your pets.



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2005)

My dog Liza









My cat Taylor.
I have another cat but no pics of him.


----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)

look at the awsome avatar of my cat.... scary


----------



## loafer89 (May 6, 2005)

How do you add pictures to your posts??


----------



## ga2ski (May 6, 2005)

Here is Powdah:






Here we are on Mt Liberty with Mt. Flume in the background:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> How do you add pictures to your posts??


Go to photobucket.com once you have the pics with them just copy and paste to this site.


----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)




----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)




----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)

speaking of pics... here is an awsome one from that 3ft snow storm this year, not like u guys want to see all that snow


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2005)

How many cats do you have?


----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)

two, the orange one is really mean and the black one is really friendly


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 6, 2005)

Blizzard 05


----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)

i think if this storm coming now came a month or 2 ago it would of been the same thing again


----------



## loafer89 (May 6, 2005)

This is Hercules, my male saint Bernard


----------



## awf170 (May 6, 2005)

my mom wanted to take on of these for a pet(big cottonwood canyon)


----------



## MichaelJ (May 6, 2005)

My cat Willow:





and her brother Xander:





together:





and in what I call their "album cover" pose:


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 6, 2005)

Great Idea for a thread!







This is Mia, our youngest.  She was born under our porch and left for by her siblings and her mom.





This is Oliver.  The Red Cross found him at 5 weeks old playing in the rubble of the crash of American Airlines Flight 587 in my town.  He was brought to our vet the same day we had to put our other cat Emily down.  He needed a lot of care, but is fit as a fiddle now.





This is Penelope Elaine (Penny Lane) .... she was born in Woodside by my Aunts  place and we got her to keep Oliver company.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2005)

Seems like theres lots of cats on this board...

Well here's our dog, Becky:





Playing in the snow while I snow shoed after the snow storm on 3/1/05:


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2005)

This is Sampson:






And yes. He's as psycho as he looks...  :blink:


----------



## Jaytrek57 (May 7, 2005)

I would post a picture of our dog Jackson (Hole), but I would hate to lower the self-esteem of all the other fine pets of this board. :wink: 

BTW, cats are not pets. My cat Winks can attest to this fact, since apparently she runs things here. :wink: 

Bow-wow!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 7, 2005)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> I would post a picture of our dog Jackson (Hole), but I would hate to lower the self-esteem of all the other fine pets of this board. :wink:
> 
> BTW, cats are not pets. My cat Winks can attest to this fact, since apparently she runs things here. :wink:
> 
> Bow-wow!!



The difference between cats and dogs are this:

Dog:  "You feed me, help me when I'm sick and clean up my crap .... You are my god."

Cat:  "You feed me, help me when I'm sick and clean up my crap .... I am your god."


----------



## loafer89 (May 7, 2005)

This is a picture of our Saint Bernard pair. Hercules is a showdog that I purchased from a breeder in 2000. Genesis was rescued from the Islip shelter by my wife, as she was about to be put down.


----------



## loafer89 (May 7, 2005)

Funny as this may sound, both of them are not really enthusiastic abount snowfall. In fact when we had the really big snowstorm here on Long Island in Janaury 2005, Hercules refused to play in the 2-3' tall drifts that I had in my backyard.

Snow rescue dogs , HA


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2005)

heres the best pic of my cat


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2005)

The kittles


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2005)




----------



## thetrailboss (May 9, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> This is a picture of our Saint Bernard pair. Hercules is a showdog that I purchased from a breeder in 2000. Genesis was rescued from the Islip shelter by my wife, as she was about to be put down.



Whoa...there's quite a pair :wink:

I like St. Bernards...their cousin, the Bernese Mountain Dog, is also cool.  

If I get a chance, I'll put a pic of Carmel, my family's Himilayan Cat.


----------



## skidbump (May 10, 2005)

*100 lbs of folly*


----------



## skidbump (May 10, 2005)

*75 lbs of buddy*






[/img][/url]


----------



## smitty77 (May 11, 2005)

A pic of our Siberian Husky Mika (pronounced mee-kah).  Got her from a breeder/dogsled racer in Boxford, MA.





Another pic of our poor girl resting after foot surgery.  Scumbag litterbugs..... :angry: 





Smitty


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

After a long day skiing at Burke, this is what I come home to my parents to find on the bed:  

CARMEL 5 yr old Himalayan Female...rescued from the Chittenden County Human Society this past January.  She's a sweetie.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2005)

Just found out today that Taylor has cancer and won't last the week.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 11, 2005)

I had a cat that looked like Taylor for 12 years. He too died of cancer. It was hard.

Focus on the great memories and get comfort from the happy life you provided your pet with.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Just found out today that Taylor has cancer and won't last the week.



Sucks... Cool cat...

The Kittles sends her best...  She's eating ants right now...


----------



## MichaelJ (May 12, 2005)




----------



## smitty77 (May 13, 2005)

Also have a cat named Penny.  The only picture I have access to is at Penny's page at Catster.com


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 22, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Just found out today that Taylor has cancer and won't last the week.


Well he lasted longer then anyone ever would have thought. Put him down this afternoon. Harder then I thought it was going to be.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Dave. I know how you feel, I had to put down our first Saint Bernard at age 2 after he developed lymphoma. It wasn't easy to put down such a young dog.


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear it...

Yellow cats always seem really cool...  I've had a couple through my life and they were really great..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2005)

I feel your pain, *ALLSKIING*. Coup[le of years ago my dog of 10 years died on my kitchen floor. He had cancer that progressed for a year or so, then hit a 3 day decline. He died the morning I was going to take him in to have him put out of his misery- I couldn't take it anymore. Worst day of my life. You have my condolences.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2006)

Just found this one on my memory stick. He's my current dog.
thanks, imageshack


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Just found this one on my memory stick. He's my current dog.
> thanks, imageshack



I almost reported that as offensive/obscene content, you know...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry. Did that get you a little excited? He doesn't swing that way. Actually, he doesn't swing at all. Not equipped for it any longer. Can you imagine having a 120 pound un-neutered male puma/boar-hunting dog dragging you around town?


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Sorry. Did that get you a little excited? He doesn't swing that way. Actually, he doesn't swing at all. Not equipped for it any longer. Can you imagine having a 120 pound un-neutered male puma/boar-hunting dog dragging you around town?




Yes... you just described the experience of all the women that ever dated me...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2006)

Not.
Gonna.
Touch it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2006)

:dunce:


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 25, 2006)

dont know how to put pictures in a post.  check out my myspace profile to see my beast.


www.myspace.com/asgspot

don't let that sweet face fool you, he is pure evil.  I think his goal in life is to make me as miserable as possible, but he is still the best.[/img]


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are my 2 labs, Maui (chocolate, 4 yrs old) and Kona (yellow, 2 yrs old). 







You have no idea how hard it was to try to get them to sit still for this photo which ended up being on our Christmas Card in 2009.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick said:


> Here are my 2 labs, Maui (chocolate, 4 yrs old) and Kona (yellow, 2 yrs old).
> 
> 
> You have no idea how hard it was to try to get them to sit still for this photo which ended up being on our Christmas Card in 2009.



I'm guessing this means you have no kids...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2011)

My step-cat, Maxwell:





















And my Dad's cat, McGregor, who is the friendliest giant Maine Coon you will meet:


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> I'm guessing this means you have no kids...



Not yet :smile:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2011)

Two kids and two dogs


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Two kids and two dogs


 
Looks like an Australian Sheperd.  How do you like him?  I hear they are cool dogs.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2011)

Currently at two kids, one dog, and one tortoise.  Not going to post pictures of the kids and I don't have one of the tortoise at the moment...but here are two of the dog:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like an Australian Sheperd. How do you like him? I hear they are cool dogs.


 

They are both male mini Aussies.

The black tri is Boomer - very smart, scary smart

The blue merle is Bode - a nut job and smart in his own way

They are very protective of the family.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a huge pet trouser snake.  Wanna pic of it?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2011)

2knees said:


> I have a huge pet trouser snake.  Wanna pic of it?


Male or female?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2011)

2knees said:


> I have a huge pet trouser snake. Wanna pic of it?


 
Too far!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2011)

Puck it said:


> They are both male mini Aussies.
> 
> The black tri is Boomer - very smart, scary smart
> 
> ...


 
Mini Aussies.  Nice.  We are thinking of Shelties some day, but I like Aussies, especially the mini ones.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 30, 2011)

Where the hell is Marc, anyway?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 30, 2011)

The Teefster  21 lbs of  Fun loving Siberian insanity, but a real people cat


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2011)

Our dog "Clover". 1st generation Labradoodle. She sheds...

And she likes snow:











And getting wet:


----------



## Geoff (Mar 30, 2011)

Clawdette





Lilly


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

Clawdette looks awesome.


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

All these pictures are awesome. 
I have one dog and a kitty .. my dog is a Vizsla named Zeus and cat's name is Jameson..always referred to as "cat".  I'll upload some pics of them later.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is our family of pets (all of which are rescues):





My Deaf Pit Peter and Bob Marley are total bros





Sam (left) Irie (right), CRAZY CATS:smash:





Peter loves hippies but HATES :uzi::flame:MICHAEL VICK!!!:evil::evil:





Bob showin off...:roll:





Peter is my K9 soul mate, even though he cant hear a word I say we communicate through body language and even SIGN LANGUAGE...he is the smartest dog ever and I cant help but wonder if its because he dose not have to face the distractions sounds present, and his focus is that much sharper for it! Unfortunately he was in the Humane Society from the time he was a puppy until we came and rescued him 2 years later!!! They told me he was going to be VERY different from other dogs but with a face/story like that I had to give him a shot.....and he is the GOLDEN BOY and I'm so glad all those people passed on him so we could be together. One word for him.....WINNING!!!!!:wink:


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

*Does your dog need lots of exercise?*

My Vizsla literally bounces off the walls if he doesn't get enough exercise.. I'm sure it is the same with all those cattle dogs and shepards.  My trainer sent me this link, not sure if we'd really ever train Zeus to the treadmill but it's pretty funny "do your laundry while your dog runs 3 miles"  It would be nice during those below freezing mornings!

http://4pawsvt.com/services/treadmill-package/


----------



## planb420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Since this thread is picture driven  here is a few more candid shots of our buddies:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> My Vizsla literally bounces off the walls if he doesn't get enough exercise.. I'm sure it is the same with all those cattle dogs and shepards.  My trainer sent me this link, not sure if we'd really ever train Zeus to the treadmill but it's pretty funny "do your laundry while your dog runs 3 miles"  It would be nice during those below freezing mornings!




My Labradoodle has crazy amounts of energy. We used to have playdates with our neighbor's two Chocolate labs but she would run them so ragged that they don't seem to want to do as often.
She is hard to ski with too cause she darts back and forth in front of me a lot and I'm afraid of running her over and cutting her up with my skis.


----------



## Nick (Mar 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> My Labradoodle has crazy amounts of energy. We used to have playdates with our neighbor's two Chocolate labs but she would run them so ragged that they don't seem to want to do as often.
> She is hard to ski with too cause she darts back and forth in front of me a lot and I'm afraid of running her over and cutting her up with my skis.



My chocolate lab is completely insane, haha. They have so much energy, but I think they get that from their owner (me). For those of you have met met you probably know how fast I talk, a mile a minute


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 30, 2011)

Chilly is a rescue dog.  She loves the trail.  But she NEEDS to have a job at all times.  Usually carrying a very important stick/log.....


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2011)

Ari the wonder dog.... 

....a wonder we haven't killed her yet.

:lol:

I can relate to from_the_NEK's problem. I can't ski with my dog. She has no self preservation instinct and lacks basic spatial awareness. She charges through life head on and doesn't let anything get in her way. No way I could ski with her, sadly. :-?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 30, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ari the wonder dog....
> 
> ....a wonder we haven't killed her yet.
> 
> ...



Yup, I go through the same thing with Chilly all the time.  But I still take her skiing and riding with me.  With 2 people we leap-frog so one person can ski without interference (a good BC practice anyway).  When it's just her and me I toss a stick in the opposite direction and take off.  That usually keeps her behind me.  Although we do still have our close calls...


----------



## pro2860 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://http://s1123.photobucket.com/albums/l546/pro2860/

Paisley and Romo...both Jack Russell Terriers


----------



## ski stef (Mar 30, 2011)

heeere we go

mid equinox in manchester, vt





and at the top of camel's hump


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 31, 2011)

*lulu*

LULU the wonder Bernese Mountain Dog relaxing at Indian Wells Beach Amagansett, East Hampton Long Island NY.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 1, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, I go through the same thing with Chilly all the time.  But I still take her skiing and riding with me.  With 2 people we leap-frog so one person can ski without interference (a good BC practice anyway).  When it's just her and me I toss a stick in the opposite direction and take off.  That usually keeps her behind me.  Although we do still have our close calls...



I like the video, nice looking dog too!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ari the wonder dog....
> 
> ....a wonder we haven't killed her yet.
> 
> ...



Ari looks like she's scheming something in the first photo...  Very nice looking dog though!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow ...so cool to have your dog chasing you down the mountain....just great.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Where do you skiing with your dog? I've gone mountain biking with my dog but I can up and downhill on my bike  

It is just a local hike up / ski down thing?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Where do you skiing with your dog? I've gone mountain biking with my dog but I can up and downhill on my bike
> 
> It is just a local hike up / ski down thing?



Yeah, BC only.  I don't think the resorts would dig a big dog chasing skiers all over the hill.  Plus, she'd be a pain on the lift:-?.  Although the tram.....


----------



## hammer (Apr 11, 2012)

New dog, another mini dachshund...will pick him up sometime next month.


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Dogs curled up on floor:


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

My yellow lab certainly lives the life:


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

hammer said:


> New dog, another mini dachshund...will pick him up sometime next month.



Very cute!


----------

